# Dangerous highway conditions, 12/10/14, Central New York



## billski (Dec 10, 2014)

Dec 10th 9:18 AM.
 PLEASE SHARE This is a very dangerous situation for travel!!!!!!!
 ***I-81 South Shut Down Near Lafayette, NY***
  ***VERY DANGEROUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS ALONG INTERSTATE 81 FROM SYRACUSE  TO CORTLAND AND ALONG THE NYS THRUWAY BETWEEN WEEDSPORT AND  WESTMORELAND***

https://nwschat.weather.gov/p.php…



  Photo is from 10am today




 Live Radar (Northern PA/Southern NY): http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php…
 Live Radar (Central NY):http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php…
 Latest measured snow totals: http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php…
 Latest Snowfall Forecast Through Thursday AM: http://www.weather.gov/bgm/briefingStormTotalSnow
 Latest Briefing: http://www.weather.gov/media/bgm/publicbrief.pdf
 Mobile: mobile.weather.gov/#location
 PC: www.weather.gov/bgm


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2014)

I-81 southbound : Jack-knifed tractor trailer
NYSDOT - Region 3: Jack-knifed tractor trailer on I-81 southbound ramp to Exit 16A - I-481 (Syracuse) closed
Wed, 10 Dec 2014 09:28:12


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 10, 2014)

Sounds like a shitshow


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

